# OMG worst show ever!



## OliviaM14 (Mar 7, 2009)

So i went to a show yesterday, and I woke up not feeling very good. I didnt think much of it, but while i was schooling I started to feel reaaalllyyy sicck. I was riding so poorly, and while i was exiting the ring after my first trip, which sucked by the way, i leaned over and puked infront of everyone!!! Then I went in for my second trip, came out of the ring, got off, barfed again infront of everyone, and got back on. Sme thing with the next trip, uuggghhhhh :evil::evil::evil::evil: most embarassing thing ever. Has this ever happened to anyone else before????


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow. Looks like you had a rough time!! =( I am sorry to hear that! Nothing like that has happened to me before.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

awwwww! I'm sorry you had a bad day! I've never had that happen, but it sounds tarrible! We all have bad days!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, creates a memory you will never forget!!!


Yes it happened to me... but it was all my fault. I was going to the Maryland state fair when I was a kid. I was so excited I could not sleep or eat. I got to the barn at about 4 am to start working on my pony. (it was grooming and showmanship class) I made sure she was gleaming and her braids were perfect! I worked so hard. By the time the class rolled around I was exhausted. It was steaming hot and I could barely stand. I did my best to show the pony properly. It was a huge class and I wanted to win so badly. I really thought I could before I blew it by being so sick. I was literally puking anytime the judge turned her back. My face was ash white and I was trembling.

My mom asked the judge to be allowed to give me water and the answer was no. I placed second which was just a ribbon. But first was a big champion ribbon.

Darn it!


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you should be proud of yourself for toughing it out. A lot of people would've just quit... I hope that your next one goes better though!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

I was interviewing a potential part boarder recently (obviously not as important as a show!) Being 6 months pregnant, I was really morning sick. I was lunging the horse and barfing at the same time  Good thing I was in the sand ring, really easy to clean up.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry that happened to you. I've never puked at a show but I've ridden with a temp of 102 and I've ridden with a spraned ankle etc etc etc but no puking. I am sure the day will come with everything I ride though lol.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

aww thats not fun at all!! that happened to my cousin once in cross country.. she was so nervous on the way home she puked about 5 times.. all down ponies neck....... argh!!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Luckily I've never thrown up from the back of a horse, I've gotten off and almost chucked. Haha.
_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

QHChik said:


> I think you should be proud of yourself for toughing it out. A lot of people would've just quit... I hope that your next one goes better though!


Definitely!


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

ahh im sorry to hear that! i had an experience like that recently.

it was in april, my first endurance race- a 50 mile. i was riding a friends horse, and i had not yet learned to keep drinking even though i wasn't thirsty. welll it was hot, and i got thirsty-fast. i wasnt able to keep up with the thirst and got dehydrated. i rode for 25 miles with a throbbing head ache and nausia, and i almost passed out on the horse a couple times. (it was a good thing i was on my friends horse- a 19 year old trooper, he really pulled me through!) my sponsor gave me power aid, and deluted it. that kind of stuff made me worse. i got to the vet check, daised. i vetted the horse through, but even standing there was awful! (my trot out was reather embarassing!) my mother gave me a coke to drink (oh fail. ) and a fellow rider gave me some amino acids to help, and i ended up throwing it all back up. i felt awful for a few minutes, then i felt great! haha

i was getting complimented for going back out and finishing out the ride, i had no idea some FEI riders where cheering for me! the kid doing her first ride! it was so cool when my sponsor told me that.i ended up finishing 11th our of 67 riders, and 1st jr. to finish!


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

I have been to a show where I was white as a ghost when entering the ring. I could barely stand. I ended up going through the whole day without eating anything because the smell and site of food made me feel worst. At the end of the day, I was out by the side of the barn puking. My parents took me home and sent me to bed. The next morning I woke up and was ready to go back the show


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for you lol. I've not had an experience quite that bad, except after almost every single ride on my horse i get off exhausted, dehydrated and trying my hardest not to puke (thankgod i have a strong stomach, although too strong at times)

When i get off looking a right state, from trying to keep the silly woman under control, everyone looks at me like i'm completely unfit, and they say "wow your horse is soo nicely behaved" yea right. I'm quite fit, so it's gotta be saying something about how hard i gotta fight to keep my horse under control, when i get off wobbly, nearly sick, dehydrated and white.

I've ridden with fractured, and broken, ribs.

I fell off and she stood on me on her way over, i thought nothing of it because i wasnt sore at the time. I got back on rode harder, and jumped higher, she soon figured out she hadn't won haha. but the next morning. oh my god. there was just no way i was goin anywhere fast. Then a week later, i swung on bareback, and just the mounting broke my ribs even further but i didnt realise at the time so i kept riding lol. not the best idea i've ever had.

I've ridden with a torn ligament in my knee. that hurt. and i've ridden when my back was out from racing my ministock and being crushed against the wall countless times. i think thats it?


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I don't show, so no, it's not happened to me. _

_But, Olivia, at least you stayed the course and you did show! And you didn't do it IN the ring when you were actually being judged! I give you props for holding it together. Hopefully you are feeling better today._


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW!!  Cookies to you for not giving up! =] 
The other day I was schooling this horse I ride at a a show, and he's normally perfect.. but he was HORRIBLE while we were schooling!! He took off with me over and over, and ran after my friend's horse, Lancer, while he was schooling and freaked him out, so Lancer refused and Hannah got _so_ mad at me!! Then he kept running over jumps and locking his mouth and I was just like "where did this come from!?" I was so freaked that I was crying all the way through our jumping round!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I remember being at one show with my temp at 102. No voice, trying to do those eq patterns. Not too easy with no voice to say whoa. Another show, I was coming out of a HUS class on July 4th weekend, indoors, with the outdoor temp > 100. I was literally passing out and my trainer had to catch me. For multiple shows, I competed with a broken arm with it in a cast. Another show, my horse stepped on my foot and broke it while I was putting him back into his stall after braiding him. Ended up showing in the Showmanship and riding classes, barely able to get my boots on and off. Oh the joys of what we go through to show.


----------

